# California GSD needs a home NOW



## Nicky7x (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay so theres this dog at the shelter by me http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18101681?rvp=1.Who ever took this picture did a really good job at making her look happy because at the shelter it looks like 2 different dogs. She is so sad and scared and I cant stand it. I first saw her when I went there to see another dog Byron ,whom in a couple days, we're going to adopt. My female dog hates other female dogs or I would have taken her home instead. 
As of right now her time at the shelter is coming to an end. The shelter isnt a high kill shelter but if they cant find them homes after awhile they do put them down. 
I've contact every GSD rescue in CA and have only heard back from a few who are already over run. I dont know what to do. My mom was think of maybe adopting her just so we can find her a home but we'll have 5 dogs. I just dont know what to do. I cant see her die.
Tomorrow we're going to take 2 of our current dogs to meet Byron but while we're there we wont to see if maybe they'll foster her out to us or something but if thet dog we still have to find her a home fast because there is just no way we can maintain 5 dogs.


----------



## Newt* (Apr 24, 2009)

That's the hard part. Going to a shelter and seeing all the dogs you want to take home. It can really break your heart. It sounds like you've already done a lot for her. If you take her home to foster her your Mom will have the added expense of another dog to feed and be responsible for with vetting. Sadly, we can't save them all. Maybe you can network her with your friends and even put her on facebook or any other social network you might be on.

Newt

These folks are listed in this thread by Moker. Maybe you should send them a private message.
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-rescue-forum/7308-please-list-your-rescue-3.html

Coastal German Shepherd Rescue
http://www.coastalgsr.org/

These folks are also listed by FairyDogMother. Maybe you could contact her by private messaage to see if she knows of anyone who can help. They are located in N. Calif. and are a sanctuary for older shepherds, but she may have contacts in your area.
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-rescue-forum/7308-please-list-your-rescue-3.html

K9 Village German Shepherd Rescue
http://k9villagegsdrescue.webs.com/

Newt


----------

